
Thanks for Ruining Another Game Forever, Computers - fforflo
http://blog.codinghorror.com/thanks-for-ruining-another-game-forever-computers/
======
DrScump
The one chess move you can't do on a computer is advance your bishop to your
opponent's face at high velocity[0].

[0] There was a cartoon in the newspaper during the Fisher-Spassky world
championship which showed the above, captioned with him saying, "My move?
Bishop to SPASSKY'S HEAD!" I can't find it online but found another reference
to it[1].

[1] [http://overlawyered.com/2013/05/card-counting-
casinos#commen...](http://overlawyered.com/2013/05/card-counting-
casinos#comment-211978) (bottommost comment)

